# WEIRD: Both outer toes on front paws swollen/painful. Pad itself is hard. (PICS)



## edg-R (May 16, 2012)

I have an English Bull Terrier, her name is Midna, she's about a year and 2 months old. She's spayed, is being fed Blue Wilderness Chicken dry food. 

She has been to the local vet 3 times, and then to a dermatologist in Dallas. 

So... Before the paw pad problem started, Midna had some sort of skin allergy. She had large lumps under her skin on her neck and hives all over her body. I gave her benadryl, that helped with the itching and some of the hives but not the lumps. Went to the vet, she was given a steroid shot as well as some antibiotics (Cephalexin 500mg/1 cap with food twice daily). This cured it right away and her coat/skin looks great now. 

About a week before we went to the vet, I noticed her limping slightly, I checked her paws and didn't see an issue so I figured she had pulled a muscle or something while at the dog park. Over the next few days it got worse and her toes started swelling and getting red. She'd snap at me if I put any pressure on the toe. Her most painful and most swollen toes are her two outer toes on her front paws. The other toes dont hurt her when pressure is applied. She started putting most of her weight on her inner toes lately, since her outer toes hurt.

Took her into the vet. The doctor checked it out, and couldnt quite come to a conclusion. He prescribed an anti-inflammatory steroid (Prednisone 10mg/1 tablet with food twice daily) and refilled the antibiotic (Cephalexin) prescription. 

About a week passed by and she hadn't gotten any better, she had actually gotten a bit worse. She'd just lie around and wouldnt be herself. 

Went back to the vet. Let him know that she hadn't gotten better, he took a loot at her again and still had no idea, I suggested she see a dermatologist and he agreed. 

So this past monday (sep 3, 2012), she had an appointment with a dermatologist. He took a look at it and said that it was either a papilloma virus (wart), Acrodermatitis/zinc associated dermatosis, or Vasculitis. He said that the warts were the most likely diagnosis. He said she had a corn on a few of her toes, but toes are mainly found on greyhounds. She also had some hyperkeratosis. He had me stop giving the antibiotic meds, as well as wean off of the prednisone. He prescribed Alpha Interferon (oral antiviral, 5000u/ml, 1.00cc by mouth/cheek once daily), he also prescribed a pain reliever (tramadol 50mg/twice daily as needed). Foot soaks as well as olive oil or moisturizer to soften the pads as well. I'm supposed to check back with him after 30 days.

I know it's only been 5 days since the appointment, but her paws are still the same, she has more ease walking around thanks to the pain relievers but I'm worried. :-/ She's been in pain for about a month now and I can't even walk her or take her to the park. 

Just figured I'd ask for some opinions or get any kind of input from you guys. Sorry for the long post.

Here is a photo of her a few months ago at the dog park:










And her paws now:


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like corns, to me. Greyhounds, especially racers and ex-racers get them all the time.

Here's more info:
http://www.greyhoundwelfare.org/resourceDet.php?resourceCategoryKey=32


----------



## Angiemas (9 mo ago)

edg-R said:


> I have an English Bull Terrier, her name is Midna, she's about a year and 2 months old. She's spayed, is being fed Blue Wilderness Chicken dry food.
> 
> She has been to the local vet 3 times, and then to a dermatologist in Dallas.
> 
> ...


Any updates?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm closing this old thread to further replies.


----------

